# always wanted a Woodpeckers Posi Lock ruler but was too expensive...



## panamajuice (Apr 23, 2021)

Then I got an ad on instagram that showed one for sale that at first glance seemed to be the original ruler. Without much hesitation I purchased the ruler for about $45 a 20 inch model.
After I made the purchase I received an receipt from paypal showing the name of the seller and then I realized this was a chinesse seller, and also noticed that even thou the pics of the ruler seemed to be the same as the ones on the woodpeckers site, the pictures had the brand name removed.

Now Im waiting to receive the ruler (gonna take 2 weeks) and thinking that I will probably get some useless tool.

This is obviusly a knock off, but maybe its usable?... I report back when I get it. 

Will not post the site cause I am not sure it is allowed.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Why are you concerned about getting a useless tool? The original is a simple tool that should be copied accurately with no problem.

George


----------



## Woodtoolguy (May 28, 2021)

panamajuice said:


> Then I got an ad on instagram that showed one for sale that at first glance seemed to be the original ruler. Without much hesitation I purchased the ruler for about $45 a 20 inch model.
> After I made the purchase I received an receipt from paypal showing the name of the seller and then I realized this was a chinesse seller, and also noticed that even thou the pics of the ruler seemed to be the same as the ones on the woodpeckers site, the pictures had the brand name removed.
> 
> Now Im waiting to receive the ruler (gonna take 2 weeks) and thinking that I will probably get some useless tool.
> ...


Woodpeckers has seen a significant increase in these knockoff websites. Many using copyright protected images and videos. Many of these sites are scams and will just take your money with no product. Obviously none of the products can be the same quality with the quoted price.


----------



## AJ. (Feb 22, 2012)

I once read something I liked: I'm not rich enough to buy cheap tools.

Please let us know how the knock-off ruler works once it arrives.
And it sounds obvious, yet: maybe compare it with a known good ruler? So you're sure the dimensions are on-target?


----------



## panamajuice (Apr 23, 2021)

Ok the ruler finally arrived and I can honestly say its a useless tool.
First the packaging was a Bag, so you can image how straight it was. Then there is the material, I do now own the original woodpeckers but I own other tools from them and I doubt very much they would make a ruler this flimsy. It will bend just by holding it from one end.
Finally there is the fitness, this thing could never take an accurate measure of an angle.
So to recap, you get what you paid for.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

That bites. Thanks for reporting it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never seen anything like that. What do you use it for and how?

George


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

George - think of a fancy adjustable T-Square with positive stops and notches already built into the tool.


----------



## panamajuice (Apr 23, 2021)

I have been trying to make this a more usefull tool. The main problem is that there is play here:










I took it apart and found that the screw that hold the ruler to the red plastic its smaller than the hole, so no matter how much you tighten it, it is always loose. I am trying to get a washer that will fill that gap.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

"O" rings come in a multitude of diameters and thicknesses. Look for one that fills the gap and that you have to squish down and it will become a whole new device! Take it with you to the hardware/auto supply store to get a proper fit.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

John Smith_inFL said:


> George - think of a fancy adjustable T-Square with positive stops and notches already built into the tool.
> View attachment 428905


 Somewhere around this house my T square from Engineering Drafting (65 years ago) is still here. Cannot think of any use I would have ever had for an adjustable one.

George


----------



## panamajuice (Apr 23, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> rings come in a multitude of diameters and thicknesses. Look for one that fills the gap and that you have to squish down and it will become a whole new device! Take it with you to the hardware/auto supply store to get a proper fit.


I made my own ring and works pretty well.
The material is soft, but it can measure accurately.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> Somewhere around this house my T square from Engineering Drafting (65 years ago) is still here. Cannot think of any use I would have ever had for an adjustable one.
> 
> George


Drawing angled roof pitches would be one application rather than stacking the 30/60 and 45 degree triangles to get the right arrangement...... BTDT.
Just adjust the arm for the angle you want and you can make repeatable parallel lines.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

panamajuice said:


> I made my own ring and works pretty well.
> The material is soft, but it can measure accurately.
> 
> View attachment 428970
> ...


To make it fit tighter, use a center punch and dimple the edge right next to the out side. That will "upset" the metal and make it mad enough it will expand, then you can drive it flush in with a brass hammer or cover it wil a flat bar and that will make a good hammering surface to make it flush. File it flush if need be...


----------

